# Skinny Legs



## Winston The Mad (Jan 7, 2009)

My tegu was a little skinny when I got him, not under-fed, but skinny.
I've feed him as much as he wanted for the past 2 weeks, and his tummy definately filled out. But, his legs are still skinny, and he has a lot of extra/loose skin on his legs.

Is this normal in young tegus? He's about 2 and a half months old, and about 15 inches long, growing at about and inch a week.

In this pic, you can sort of see his skinny legs and tummy.(This was taken 2 weeks ago, so he has a full tummy now.)


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 7, 2009)

Might be dehydrating. Change his water daily, aswell, feed him plenty of crickets, scrambled egg, turkey and what ever else he'll take. Make sure he has calcium on every meal and that he's getting sufficient UVB. UVB cannot be found in any incandescent bulbs. There is the PowerSun Murcury vapour, aswell as the Repti-Sun and Repti-Glo lights. These UVB lights aren't just to prevent Metabolic Bone Disease, but also stimulate appetitie. Hop it helps.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I already do all those things, so it would have to be something else. Maybe I'm just over-worrying about it, and it'll just take some time for him to fatten up.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 7, 2009)

as long as your UVB is good and you are feeding him correctly just give him some time to fatten up, legs dont look abnormally skinny from what i can see in the picture...a better one would be nice but their legs arent going to be fat or anything at that size anyways. get some rodents in his diet if you already havent


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2009)

It does take time to build up muscle to fill out the legs. I think they always have a little loose skin on their legs. Mine do at least, and I think they are at a healthy weight. If you keep feeding him a good, healthy diet, he'll fill out.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, Thanks!


----------

